# Anti-muslim terrorism



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

A Muslim student was brutally murdered by a mob on his university campus for something he wrote on Facebook. Anti-islamophobia laws in action.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-39593302


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

An enlightening article. https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/opinion/blog/the-need-for-a-stronger-blasphemy-law/


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Follow the law and in Canada we are taking baby steps in this direction.


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 3, 2015)

If you kill somebody because you're a Muslim and your victim isn't, you're a terrorist.

If you kill somebody because your victim is a Muslim, you're also a terrorist.

Same type of mindset in either case.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Crazy world when you have to come up with new descriptor words to explain things all the time.

What was wrong with the simple word "murder" ?

As far as I am concerned, creating such new phrases does little more than assign some kind of cause behind the act.

An individual or group kills people and then the media, experts and people debate at length what to properly call it.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

sags said:


> Crazy world when you have to come up with new descriptor words to explain things all the time.
> 
> What was wrong with the simple word "murder" ?
> 
> ...


These students felt that this violent murder was justified, due to their Islamic believes and the victims more "liberal" values. I believe thats the issue being raised in this circumstance. You don't think there was a cause behind this act?


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

andrewf said:


> A Muslim student was brutally murdered by a mob on his university campus for something he wrote on Facebook. Anti-islamophobia laws in action.


This thread (which should be in Hot Button) is about the brutal murder of a student in Pakistan for blasphemous Facebook posts. The details are disturbing. The reference to "_Anti-islamophobia laws_" is misplaced. 



new dog said:


> Follow the law and in Canada we are taking baby steps in this direction.


Not really. The only steps we could take in this direction would be to promote intolerance.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

5Lgreenback said:


> These students felt that this violent murder was justified, due to their Islamic believes and the victims more "liberal" values. I believe thats the issue being raised in this circumstance. You don't think there was a cause behind this act?


Nobel Laureate Malala Yousafzai responded to the murder of Mashal Khan for “blasphemy” by saying that Pakistanis shouldn't complain about Islamophobia and claiming that Muhammad “never advised his followers to ‘be impatient and go around killing people.'”

She is right on the first count and completely wrong on the second. While Mohamed is not a historic figure, the Prophet described in the Quran and Hadiths, most definitely advised his followers to go around killing people. He did it on numerous occasions. 

That's how Mohammed asked his followers to murder infidel Abu Afak, who was over one hundred years old, and the poetess Asma bint Marwan. Abu Afak was killed in his sleep, in response to Muhammad’s question, “Who will avenge me on this scoundrel?” Similarly, Muhammad on another occasion cried out, “Will no one rid me of this daughter of Marwan?” One of his followers, Umayr ibn Adi, went to her house that night, where he found her sleeping next to her children. The youngest, a nursing babe, was in her arms. But that didn’t stop Umayr from murdering her and the baby as well. Muhammad commended him: “You have done a great service to Allah and His Messenger, Umayr!” (Ibn Ishaq, 674-676)


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

mordko said:


> While Mohamed is not a historic figure


There is historical evidence that Mohammed actually existed.

From historian Patricia Crone:

https://www.opendemocracy.net/faith-europe_islam/mohammed_3866.jsp



> In the case of Mohammed, Muslim literary sources for his life only begin around 750-800 CE (common era), some four to five generations after his death, and few Islamicists (specialists in the history and study of Islam) these days assume them to be straightforward historical accounts. For all that, we probably know more about Mohammed than we do about Jesus (let alone Moses or the Buddha), and we certainly have the potential to know a great deal more.
> 
> *There is no doubt that Mohammed existed, occasional attempts to deny it notwithstanding.*
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

olivaw said:


> This thread (which should be in Hot Button) is about the brutal murder of a student in Pakistan for blasphemous Facebook posts. The details are disturbing. The reference to "_Anti-islamophobia laws_" is misplaced.
> 
> 
> Not really. The only steps we could take in this direction would be to promote intolerance.


Let us split the hairs between anti-Islamophobia and blasphemy laws. Which of the former would not put you in jeopardy of the latter in Pakistan (and its penalty up to and including execution)?


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

andrewf said:


> Let us split the hairs between anti-Islamophobia and blasphemy laws. Which of the former would not put you in jeopardy of the latter in Pakistan (and its penalty up to and including execution)?


The two students who wrote the FB posts were not charged under Pakistani blasphemy laws. What is your point?


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

I think the point is that Pakistani courts regularly enforce blasphemy laws by murdering people who leave or say something against Islam

https://www.dawn.com/news/750512

Such laws are not limited to Pakistan; Iran, KSA and other Islamic regimes also persecute for blasphemy while trying to impose blasphemy laws on the west through UN and useful idiots in our parliament. 

Historically this wasnt limited to Muslim countries.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

olivaw said:


> The two students who wrote the FB posts were not charged under Pakistani blasphemy laws. What is your point?


I guess the vigilantes spared the government the bother for Khan.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

andrewf said:


> I guess the vigilantes spared the government the bother for Khan.


The government didn't charge Khan with blasphemy. It has charged the eight students who beat him with murder. 

But sure, Pakistan has strict blasphemy laws.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Any kind of blasphemy law is an affront.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

:hopelessness:


----------

